# It Worked!!



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

got the rig all set up. so quiet. i can actually here the hd . goiing to post pics tomarrow


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

Could you post temps before and after? it just seems like a lot for 1 small radiator to cool all those components. 

Good work !!


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

is cpu and hd temps. its temp 3 and hd of course. any ideas on vga and northbridge temps?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

ok here are hte pics. arent in order (sorry) and some of them arent exactly the best (stupid camera settings) and the before temps were about 38 idle, 43 load


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

here is the last one. only allowed 10 pics =,=



this is the video of it in action. mods, please delete if against rules..
http://rapidshare.de/files/28296867/DSCF0224.AVI.html


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

Can you reformat the video? I only get colored squares no video. :sad:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

this one is alot worse, but it is a different format http://rapidshare.de/files/28299959/other_1.wmv.html


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Nice setup and nice temps! Looks like that's a really nice water cooling kit.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

what were the temps before?


----------

